# Oz - Tas ferry latest...



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From Maritime press 05/06/06

Officials cast doubt on Melbourne-Devonport ferry

_Tasmanian Treasury officials are concerned the Melbourne to Devonport ferry service is facing similar problems to the axed Sydney service and is unsustainable.

The Tasmanian Government-owned ship will be sold after its last voyage in August.

The discount airfares and rising fuel costs that helped finish off the heavily subsidised Spirit of Tasmania III are also affecting the two Melbourne ferries.

Treasury says they are unsustainable, TT-Line is unlikely to have enough money to replace them and they could require assistance. 

Chief executive Peter Simmons says that is unfair.

"That's not anything new. The business doesn't produce enough cash to replace its assets," he said. 

The board will consider raising fares today. 

Meanwhile, Tasmanian Premier Paul Lennon denies Opposition allegations he covered up the bad news for the March state election.

"Well, that's wrong. The Government has acted absolutely properly," he said.

About $85 million is being spent subsidising the Sydney ferry and clearing debt._

Rushie


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

Rushie,
This report was in the mainstream print media over last weekend as well.
Could get VERY political soon as the Tassie Premier could get egg on the dial with the subsidy question as he is always squaking about the state about to go "belly up" as they have no money for schools,hospitals,roads etc etc.
Ho Hum so what's new.?
Regards, 
David D.


----------



## Peggy747 (Jul 24, 2005)

*Spirit Of Tasmasnia 111*

It is most unfortunate that the Spirit 3 venture has not been a success, the reality is that Tasmania really could not afford to buy outright and run its own ship between Devonport and Sydney, it should have been leased- everyone knows that-and how it works- however at least, this Government in pursuit of what it thought was right for this state of Tasmania did get off its bottom and try to do some thing for Tourism and visitors to this state-- it was a good idea at the time but the wheel has fallen off dragged further down by the unpredictable price of fuel (watch out for world freight price rises) what is further unfortunate in such cases is when people come out from the woodwork and like sideline experts choose to heap scorn upon those that are at least,prepared to give it a go - it may have cost us a lot of money but at least we tried!!!

Peter


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Nice to see that politics is globally consistent..!!

Rushie (Night)


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

Peter,
I agree with your sentiments entirely..BUT! 
A couple of years ago my wife and I planned a tour to Tassie and really investigated the costs. We wanted to enjoy the overnite + day trip to Devonport from Sydney but it was just too expensive to drive down from the Sunshine Coast to Sydney, put the Commodore on board, pay for a Cabin and then reverse the process at the end of the Holiday.!
Instead we flew Virgin return from Brisbane to Hobart and rented a Mazada 626 and I reckon we were 100's of Dollars ahead.
Cheap air tickets have killed this Route plus the competition between the Airlines.
Could not agree more about Leasing. What is the point about of owning something that diminishes in value by the day??
Regards, David D.


----------



## Peggy747 (Jul 24, 2005)

*Spirit of Tasmania 111*

David, 
Yes, I know what you mean- it really was too bold a step for Tas, I dont know why they abolished the free trip for the car but then that only adds $118 on the round trip. another problem I found was, once off the ship in Darling Harbour it was straight into reality TRAFFIC it took me an hour to drive 12km (7.5miles) to get past the airport.

I am lucky I now have the loan of a car when we go to Sydney, so now we fly when we go there, yes the airlines did play a large part in the demise of this ill timed venture but it was an enjoyable trip .

Cheers Peter


----------



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

Todays Melbourne Sun says fares Melb-Devonport to rise $15 passenger and $10 for standard vehicle from July 1 saying rising fuel costs reason.


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

dave and Peggy747,
Just read in this weeks "Bulletin"...(came wednesday)..even'Leaping' Leo Schofield, columnest,foodie and man about town has entered into the discussion.
It seems he also enjoyed yhe occasional sea voyage!
Regards,
David D.


----------

